#  Krankenpflege >   Fäden ziehen >

## spokes

Holla, 
man hat mir am Dienstag ein kleines unklares Muttermal auf der Höhe vom linken Schulterblatt weg gemacht. Außer, dass das die ganze Zeit ein leichtes ziehen da ist, gibt es da keine Probleme, die Wunde selbst heilt auch vorschriftsmäßig.  
Jetzt zu meinen Fragen:
- ist es normal, dass die Wunde so lange ziept? ich kenne das halt so nicht. 
- Warum werden die Fäden erst nach 20 (!) Tagen gezogen? Ich kenne nur eine 10 tägige Zeit und da war es schon schwer genug, die Fäden wieder zu finden, weil alles zugewachsen war. 
- Wieso soll ich in der ganzen Zeit nur mit Duschpflaster duschen gehen, das soll die ganze Zeit komplett trocken bleiben. Bei meinen ganzen anderen Narben hab ich nach einer Woche immer ohne Probleme geduscht, auch wenn die Fäden noch drinnen waren.  
Danke für die Antworten.  
Gruß 
spokes

----------


## Manhattan1210

Es kommt auf die Körperstelle an, wo die Fäden gelegt worden sind und auch welche Spannung herrscht, wenn z.B. etwas heraus geschnitten wurde.Das Duschpflaster deshalb so lange, weil man sicher gehen will, dass sich nichts infiziert.Vertrau mal dem Arzt! Ich bin aber nur Krankenschwester mit langjähriger Erfahrung. Gruß Manhattan1210

----------


## wahnsinn

Würde dir bei diesem Fall ebenfalls raten auf deinen Arzt zu hören, dass kann in der Regel nicht schaden. Es hängt natürlich auch davon ab wie groß die Stelle war die endfernt wurde und wo genau. Also abwarten was passiert schaden kann es auf jeden Fall nicht.

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Hallo spokes, 
wann die Fäden gezogen werden, richtet sich nach verschiedenen Faktoren. Unter anderem spielt neben dem Bereich auch die Art der OP oder Wunde eine gewisse Rolle. Natürlich auch, wie viel Haut z.B. entfernt wurde. Das kann aber nur der entscheiden, der das auch gemacht hat. Die genannten 20 Tage sind durchaus im vertretbaren Rahmen. 
Nicht immer ist binnen weniger Tage die komplette Wunde verschlossen - auch nicht immer durch die Naht. Daher ist es immer sinnvoll, bis zur vollständigen Abheilung - ggf. auch bis zum Entfernen der Fäden - ein Duschpflaster zu verwenden. Es reduziert unter anderem auch die Gefahr einer Wundinfektion. 
Die Wunde kann über einen gewissen Zeitraum hin und wieder noch Probleme bereiten (von einem Ziehen bis zu Schmerzen). Das ist leider durch das Durchtrennen verschuldet. Sollte sich aber auch wieder legen.  
Viele Grüße

----------


## spokes

:Grin:  ihr hattet schon gesehen, dass der Beitrag schon 3 Jahre alt ist?

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Huch....  :Patsch:

----------


## spokes

:laughter01:

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Aber, spokes, es gab Antworten. Auch wenn es deutlich spät geworden ist - ca. 2 Jahre später  :laughter01:

----------


## spokes

ja, ich fand das auch sehr interessant  :Grin:  
Es war damals nur deswegen so extrem blöd gewesen, weil es so am Rücken gelegen war, das ich selbst keinen Pflasterwechsel machen konnte und immer Hilfe benötigt hatte. Bin halt Single.

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Blöde Stelle, da funktioniert das nicht so richtig. Aber, mach Dir nichts drauß. Ich musste von April bis August und jetzt von Oktober bis heute.. selbst meinen Verband am Steißbein wechseln... Das ist genauso problematisch... Gottseidank besitze ich sowas luxuriöses wie einen Spiegel  :laughter01:

----------

